# Square cut corners with Router?



## ACW3 (Mar 9, 2010)

Guys, 
Not familiar with a router, but I am told this is the tool I need to use for the job. 
I'm needing to cut a rectangular opening in my 3/4 inch hardwood floors that will enable me to put in some flush mount wooden floor vent covers. These will rest on the subfloor that is currently under the hardwood flooring. My question is this, can I get good sharp corners by using a router? If so, what kind of bit do I need ? Hopefully this makes sense.


----------



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

You cannot get sharp corners with just a router. You will need to finish the job with a sharp chisel. There are some chisels made specifically for this, but any chisel that is small enough to fit in the opening can probably do the job.


----------



## botanist (Sep 17, 2008)

I don't think that's possible with a router because it has a spinning bit that would leave corners rounded, regardless of the size or type of bit. You could rough-out the hole in the floor with the router and then square off the corners with a chisel. You could use a standard chisel or one made for cutting square corners.


----------



## asthesawturns (Aug 23, 2009)

No, you can not get square corners from the router, no matter how small of a bit you you they will still be slightly rounded. However I think it is the best tool for the job. You can square the corners using a jig saw, chisels, or hand saws, that is pretty easy to do. I have a jigsaw, and it is really hard to cut straight lines for any distance over 5 inches ( probably just a lack of skill). With a router you can set up guides and the bit will not wander the way a jigsaw blade will.
Hope this helps.


----------



## oldworld124 (Mar 2, 2008)

You MUST also think about the possibility of hitting a hidden nail that might be in the floor. You can use a metal detector first to verify the area is free of nails. You can then make a template for the router and secure it to the floor with double sided tape. Just clean up the inside corners with a chisel. Do a test cut with the template to make sure it is accurate.


----------



## ACW3 (Mar 9, 2010)

Thanks guys! Great advice and very helpful! Really appreicate it.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

another thing to consider - is the vent cover perefctly square on it's corners? or are the corners slightly rounded - if they ARE rounded, than you need to use a bit with the same radius as the corners.


----------



## SnowyRiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Depending on how close to the wall the opening is, it probably would work easier to just use jigsaw.


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

Fein Multimaster is designed for this.
Rent one if this is your only job.
http://www.fein.de/fein-multimaster/us/en/applications/furniture_fitting.html


----------



## DaddyZ (Jan 28, 2010)

If using a router, Make a jig don't freehand for straighter lines


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Bosch makes a multimaster type of tool and it about half the price with the same features. Bosch makes good tools.


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

*Bosch makes a multimaster type of tool and it about half the price with the same features. Bosch makes good tools.*

That's what I was thinking as well. Cut it out with a skillsaw and then the jig saw use to be the only choice. If you take a multi-tool with you it will help make the chore a snap.


----------



## Ger21 (Oct 29, 2009)

Harbor Freight has the same type tool for $30, if you only need it for 1 job.


----------

